# Refined Details: BMW E91 320d M Sport Touring ABD Pre-Sale Enhancement



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Here is one from back in December on a lovely 1 owner E91 M Sport Touring - The vehicle was brought to the unit based near Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire for an enhancement throughout prior to sale.

I luckily had the opportunity to test the Autobrite Direct polishes range and The Abyss as protection. This detail was completed solely with ABD's extensive range, which we are looking to stock as a reseller in the near future.

*On Arrival*



















The exterior was fairly well soiled.

First up were the alloy wheels.

*Alloys Before*










*Alloys During*



















After deironsing the alloys were agitated with various brushes and a non-acidic wheel cleaner - detarred and finally protected later in the detail with a high durability wheel wax. The arches and tyres were also treated accordingly.

*Alloys After*










Next up was the exhaust tip.

*Exhaust Before*










Polished and protected.

*Exhaust After*










Next up was to tidy up the engine bay, especially the shuts.

*Engine Bay Before*




























*Engine Bay After*



















The exterior then received the usual Refined Details wash process including the two bucket method and snow foam.




























Some paint transfer removed during the process - any remaining transfer was removed during the clay and machine polishing processes.



















Deironising...



















Detarred...










The vehicle was then rolled into the unit to be fully decontaminated with use of a clay bar.










Lots of sap on the bonnet.










Rogue tar spots from the lower half of the wing.










Heavy contamination removed from the bootlid.

Before masking up and machine polishing, I set my attention to the interior.

*Interior Before*





































*Interior After*














































Time to test out the new range of Autobrite Polishes - mostly using either Enrich or Anti-Hologram in a one step fashion to enhance the finish; however I did try some spot correction on specific marks using restore.

*Bonnet Before*



















*Bonnet During*



















Lovely even spread and incredibly easy to use with lots of workability - removed with an ultra fluffy Summit towel:










*Bonnet After*























































*Drivers Wing Before*










*Drivers Wing After*



















Lovely flake pop...










*Drivers Front Door Before*










*Drivers Front Door After*



















*Drivers Rear Door Before*










*Drivers Rear Door After*










*Drivers 3/4 Panel After*










*Drivers C Pillar After*










*B Pillar Before*










*B Pillar After*










Not perfect here but a good enhancement from enrich to make the gloss live once more.

*Drivers Wing Mirror Before*










*Drivers Wing Mirror After*










Once the machine polishing was complete the glass got attention from ABD's Crystal, the plastics/rubbers had Endurance applied - a long lasting protectant, and finally protection to the paintwork from The Abyss; acts like a wax and a sealant all in one.

Here are some beading shots with distilled water...




























The E91 was then rolled out into the light for the final photographs - unfortunately it was raining... AGAIN!






















































































































The rain water then put Abyss to the test... here are some final outside beading shots.























































It was a real pleasure to bring this E91 back up to scratch before her resale. Thank you for looking and reading as always...

*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

What products did you use on the interior carpets and the leather please?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice, is that your golf mk2 GTI in the background?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice Adam, i did one too a couple weeks back on a 55 plate in le mans blue 330d m sport touring :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice job!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking very sharp , thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work. The paint really responded well to the polishes bring the flake out rather nicely.

Great work my man it was a pleasure to read.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Fine work Adam as always. :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Top job!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

top work


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Soul Hudson said:


> Stunning work. The paint really responded well to the polishes bring the flake out rather nicely.
> 
> Great work my man it was a pleasure to read.


Considering it was mostly 1-step work I was really pleased. Definitely going to have to have the full polish range on board!



Derek Mc said:


> What products did you use on the interior carpets and the leather please?


Leather was the Gliptone twins and the carpets were cleaned and protected with Autobrite Direct's "FAB" and Fabri-Seal.



gatman said:


> Very nice, is that your golf mk2 GTI in the background?


She was a sale car unfortunately... did consider keeping for myself - like I do with most of my stock! lol.

Thanks for the great feedback


----------

